# Cameras that take good Videos and Pictures



## amg800 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello I am trying to upgrade from my Sony Cyber Shot to a more advanced camera that can take amazing HD videos with great sound and Professional pictures My Sony Cyber Shot takes great pictures but the videos are not so great and if I am inside the house taking pictures they turn out a blurry and a little grainy:?
Any ideas on a camera?


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Depends on how much you have to spend, Canons are a great camera, I have a 7D, Which takes amazing HD video and fantastic RAW photos

Sony handycam is great, a lot cheaper but with not the best photo quality but still pretty good HD video recording.

Might want to go into your local camera store and see what they have to offer and what price.

my YT channel, videos taken with the Canon 7D, but when I uploaded them the quality was shot a little. My computer can't handle HD rendering. But it's a great camera and easy to use 
example of the 7D, Living it up and I ain't gonna change. - YouTube


----------



## LesandLily (Oct 8, 2012)

amg800 said:


> Hello I am trying to upgrade from my Sony Cyber Shot to a more advanced camera that can take amazing HD videos with great sound and Professional pictures My Sony Cyber Shot takes great pictures but the videos are not so great and if I am inside the house taking pictures they turn out a blurry and a little grainy:?
> Any ideas on a camera?


Lots of ideas...but first. What is your budget? Do you want an all in one point and shoot style? Interchangeable lenses? How experienced are you? Once I have those questions answered I can help push you toward a camera. 

This is what I do for a living...I am a full time nature, wildlife and cowboy photographer. I also teach photo workshops all over the country. Fous West Gallery, Nature and Wildlife Photography of the Black Hills and Western South Dakota by Les Voorhis

Cheers!
Les


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Ive got a fuji film, Xd something or other, waterproof, dust proof, drop proof, armored, super tough durable camera, and takes total crap pictures. Id rather have a $50 dollar kodak easy share and just replace it each time it breaks. Going back to cannon.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Les, your work is fantastic! I have never been to S. Dak. were those pictures taken in a Nat. Park? I always think of tat area as barren, but it's not so.


ONe of the things that Ive had trouble with is the audio, when trying to take videos. I have a cheesy little video camera, but the audio totally sucks. any suggestions for decent video where the audio is also decent?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I agree with the budget question. It's not uncommon to find a low level DSLR with video capabilities. I have a Nikon D5100 that takes 1080p video and I like it. However, DSLRs are rather bulky to carry around. If I had $400-500 lying around, I'd buy myself a Nikon 1, which has the same video sensor my bigger camera does.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I have had my Olympus Pen EPL-3 for about a year now and I LOVE it! A bit smaller than a DSLR, but you can still use better lenses with it, and it takes 1080hp video.


----------



## LesandLily (Oct 8, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> Les, your work is fantastic! I have never been to S. Dak. were those pictures taken in a Nat. Park? I always think of tat area as barren, but it's not so.
> 
> 
> ONe of the things that Ive had trouble with is the audio, when trying to take videos. I have a cheesy little video camera, but the audio totally sucks. any suggestions for decent video where the audio is also decent?


Audio is tough on any type of video camera where the mic is on the camera. You struggle with background noise, wind noise, subject turning away from the camera etc. There are two ways to get around it, unfortunately neither is really cheap. You can get a shotgun mic with a noise sock for most SLRs and they can run from as low as $250 on up to as much as you want to spend. The other is to get a wireless external mic system which, for the lower end models are not as expensive as you think. Not what you would want to use if you were a film maker but better than on camera for most consumers.

Different models of cameras have better on camera mics than others and some of the higher end Sony's have been getting good reviews there as well as the new Canon SLRs have a better mic system than most. Just like many problems, they can all be solved with money! 

If you need more specifics, send me an e-mail, I do photography and my brother is a film maker so we kind of cover the field from both ends.

Cheers!
Les


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a Kodak Playsport....pretty ood, dustproof shockproof waterproof, takes pictures and wideos, can draw stills out of a video, its not real fancy, just a handheld but this is a video I took with it... (watch in hd)


----------



## amg800 (Apr 5, 2012)

LesandLily said:


> Lots of ideas...but first. What is your budget? Do you want an all in one point and shoot style? Interchangeable lenses? How experienced are you? Once I have those questions answered I can help push you toward a camera.
> 
> This is what I do for a living...I am a full time nature, wildlife and cowboy photographer. I also teach photo workshops all over the country. Fous West Gallery, Nature and Wildlife Photography of the Black Hills and Western South Dakota by Les Voorhis
> 
> ...


My budget is up to $2,500. I am looking for a camera with Interchangeable lenses. I would say I am sorta experienced here are some photos I have taken with my cyber shot. I love doing photography and I really am looking for a camera that can take amazing pictures as well as take amazing HD videos with great sound.
Thanks


----------



## LesandLily (Oct 8, 2012)

Sound is a crap shoot on any SLR video camera and can improve dramatically with the addition of sound accessories etc. I have some experience with this camera (Canon 60D) as a couple of friends have it and I have the big brother to it...the 7D. 60d| B&H Photo Video Combined with different lenses it is capable of good action sequences, great video and really nice picture quality. 

I am a Canon shooter so it is easier to recommend the bodies I am familiar with but Nikon makes some really good bodies too including the D7000 nikon d7000| B&H Photo Video and other similar bodies. Sony has some really cool new bodies out too as well as you may want to look at the new mirrorless cameras from Sony (NEX series) and Nikon (Nikon 1 Series) with my leaning would be toward the Sony. The Sony NEX5n is on my short list. sony nex 5n| B&H Photo Video

Take a look at these and see what questions come up and I will be happy to help answer them if I can.

Cheers!
Les


----------

